# Problem mit JPegger



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen! Ich habe mit JPegger Bilder angesehen und "nur" umbenannt. Nun werden die Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt, sondern es ist nur ein "rotes Kreuz" zu sehen. Wenn ich sie öffnen will, wird der Dateityp "08-Datei" nicht erkannt. 

WAS IST PASSIERT 

Ich brauche diese Bilder dringend! Bitte, es ist wirklich wichtig!

Ich danke schon mal im voraus und hoffe auf baldige Antwort!

LG welpifloh


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Hast du beim Umbenennen vieleicht eventuell die Dateiendung auch geendert, oder gar entfernt?


----------



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

nicht bewusst! Ich habe nur einen neuen Dateinamen vergeben, hätte ich die Endung "jgp" etwa hinzufügen müssen 
Oh Schreck, wehe, wenn ja!

Was kann ich machen, um die Bilder wiederherzustellen  Es muß doch was geben!?

LG welpifloh


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Versuch mal an den Namen deines Bildes noch ".jpg" (wenns vorher eine war) anzuhängen.


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn des unter deinem Programm nicht funktioniert:
Windows-Explorer (reicht n einfaches Fenster) -> Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> und
den Haken bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" wegmachen.
Dateien mit .jpg versehen (so wie Matze schon sagte) und das Häkchen wieder dran machen.


----------



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

P.S.

Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut, andere Bilder, die ich auch umbenannte, sind an Ort und Stelle geblieben und auch als "jpg" gespeichert. Also habe ich nichts an dem Dateityp verändert.

(Es sind so wichtige Bilder von der Geburt unserer Hundemama, *schnief"


----------



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

AW: Matze u. Nesk

Habe es bei einem Bild geschafft, suuuper! 

Doch bei den anderen Bildern bekomme ich die Warnung, das die Datei womöglich unbrauchbar wir, wenn ich den Dateinamen ändere! 

WARUM jetzt das?

LG welpifloh


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Weil das Standard ist bei Windows. (Müsstest du doch kennen, dass 
Windows wegen allem und jedem meckert )
Einfach Ok klicken.
Denn was vorher ein *.jpg war wird hinterher auch wieder ein *.jpg 

mfg


----------



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

AW: nesk


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Ich werde es jetzt versuchen!   

LG welpifloh


----------



## welpifloh (7. Mai 2008)

AW:

Leider klappt es bei keinem Bild mehr. Wie kann das sein! Nur bei dem einen Bild hat es funktioniert, das kann ich jetzt wieder in Vallen JPegger ansehen. Alle anderen sind immer noch als rotes Kreuz dargestellt. 


OH Manno!

LG welpifloh


----------

